# Replacement SS gen I D series terminal blocks



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a D100 with a broken terminal block. Does anyone have one they would sell from a dead amp or know where to get one?

~JH


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Im curious as well


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> I have a D100 with a broken terminal block. Does anyone have one they would sell from a dead amp or know where to get one?
> 
> ~JH


These are known as barrier terminal blocks. You can find them just about anywhere like Allied Electronics and Mouser Electronics (to name just two). You simply need to measure the pitch of the block (distance between two screws) and search. The originals use plan old SEMS screws, not plated with nickel or gold.


----------

